# Why is my liquid foundation sitting on my skin?



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

I'm new to using foundation so I'm guessing I may be doing something wrong.

I'm using benefit's Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow liquid foundation and seems to be very unpredictable on how it's going to apply.  Most of the time it just sits on top of my skin.  I've tried every application: fingers, brush, sponge.  then wait a few min and set with a translucent powder.  but it does not seem to sink in.

I have combo/dry skin so I moisturize before application.  tried applying with out moisturizer thinking maybe it was the lotions fault but that just left all the dry spots to be highlighted by the foundation.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 9, 2012)

You may want to try a different brand or type of foundation to see if it works better with your skin. Cover Girl's Simply Powder is a good one; I just use it on its own and it provides great coverage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

I was thinking liquid might not be for me.  I've been using mineral foundation for years to realize it was drying out my skin.  So maybe on to a cream!  

thanks for the tip!


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

If the foundation is not absorbing into your skin it's also possible it's the wrong type for you. While you may have a certain skin type (dry/combo) you might need an oil based foundation versus a water based one. Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow is a water based foundation. Another possibility is your skin has too many dead layers of skin and so you'll need to exfoliate your skin. Another possibility is that you're applying too much foundation. My suggestion to try exfoliating your skin first before switching to a different foundation.


----------



## internetchick (May 9, 2012)

Does your moisturizer have oil in it? If so, it may be conflicting with the foundation. And just my two cents, but I was really let down by that foundation.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

I also did not like the hello flawless foundation. It is possible you just need to try something else, like everyone else said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

Am I the only person who actually LIKES it? LOL


----------



## hjc682 (May 9, 2012)

Like everyone else has said, it just might not be for you.

Places like Ulta and Sephora usually can give you a good sized sample of a foundation, so you can test it out before committing to a purchase.


----------



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

I use moisturizers from Lush and I just checked one of them the 2nd ingredient is almond oil.  Do you think shea butter would conflict as well?

that sort of makes more sense to me...but I think I've decided to just return it and try something else.  Good thing I saved my receipt!


----------



## studiomakeup (May 9, 2012)

Hey sometimes your skin and a foundation just don't get along. That's why I carry about six different types and textures in my makeup box. There is no secret formula to tell which one is going to work.


----------

